# EVAP canister purge control solenoid valve



## manoy (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi guys, can somebody help me. I replaced my 2001 Nissan Sentra SE purge valve and EVAP canister with a used parts. Then after one day of use the car won't even crank and later the mil light and fuel pump won't even turn on. I'm thinking that the used purge valve I installed is bad/shorted. Can a shorted purge valve damage ecu? I have my ecu rebuild and installed it today. Started the car and it crank for a few times and now it won't crank again. Is anybody here with the same situation like mine?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you changed out the ecu, it will need to be programed to the car..


----------

